# Leaf Malnutrition?



## Vittorio (May 27, 2013)

Howdy folks can someone help with this? Thank you!


----------



## Vittorio (May 27, 2013)

Here is another


----------



## Vittorio (May 27, 2013)

And another


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 28, 2013)

This really looks like Phenoxy herbicide (2,4-D) or Glyphosate (Roundup®) injury, maybe an over spray of an herbicide near the plant.


----------



## Vittorio (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. You know i haven't sprayed at all. Not sure if neighbors have though. Have you seen this before?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 28, 2013)

What kind and how old are your plants. 2-4-D will stay in the ground for years and can travel some pretty good distances and do damage. any farms near by?


----------



## Vittorio (May 28, 2013)

This problem has just hit some one year old vines and seven year old vines alike.


----------



## Vittorio (May 28, 2013)

I've just started giving them some worm tea. Maybe then i can rule out malnutrition. I am hoping it isn't viral.


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 28, 2013)

Vittorio, 
I grow Pumpkins, there are many similarities between the two plants, even common diseases and insect damage, not to mention nutrient requirements.
I've seen similar many times with herbicide damage, at first it appeared that it could be Mosaic virus, but I really believe it to be an herbicide. I'd ask your neighbors what they spray.
Worm tea is great, I'd give them soluble Kelp/seaweed, it can help a plant that is in shock.

We always recommend a product called Sil-guard (Potassium Silicate) Silica hardens the leaf and strengthens the xylem vessels (stem) of plants. It reduces water loss through transpiration, and is particularly beneficial when a plant is under environmental stress. By hardening the cell walls of plant tissue, silica also enhances a plant's resistance to sucking insects and wards off fungal disease.
Anyway, I don't mean for this to become a sales pitch, message me and I can go over a few products that may help, but just be advised if it is herbicide damage, it will be difficult to recover the effected area.
Tom


----------



## grapeman (May 28, 2013)

Definitely 2,4-D damage. It is air-borne so it can hit and miss depending on air currants. A lot of lawn weed control has 2,4-D hidden in it (check the label). Hopefully they will grow out of it next year.


----------



## Vittorio (May 28, 2013)

Hey thanks fellas. I appreciate your prompt replies and advice. Best regards.
Victor C.


----------



## garymc (May 30, 2013)

I'm having similar, but not as severe problems with some of my muscadine vines. Triangle shaped leaves and no vigor. I've suspected 2,4,D damage. I have farm crops on 2 sides of my triangle shaped vineyard.


----------



## Vittorio (May 31, 2013)

This is a pain on the butt, however it is still early in the growing season. So, i am hoping that our plants can overcome this poisoning.


----------



## grapeman (May 31, 2013)

Good luck- they will probably straighten out if not to severe damage.


----------



## dgarver (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, my brother-in-law ask me to look at his sick Niagara vines . We have been using Malcozeb since shoots were about 1 inch. I believe he is applying every 10 to 14 days. He also has cab franc, Fredonia, and Chardonell, which are all doing well. Please look at pictures and let me know if you have any idea what is causing this.


----------

